# Why I have had enough (warning this is My Rant)



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So this has been brewing for this whole year. We live in a world today that is full of people who are happy to be nothing. People have always been poor and people have always had to fight in one form or another to get where they wanted to go, but now people are happy to go no where. Now days so many people in my age group, the 25-40 year olds who are happy to pay rent or pay for a $150,000 mortgage, pay more then they should for food, put up with people telling them what to do all the time, and spend more time thinking about who will win American idol then who will govern us. Im sick of it. Im just as guility as others in my age group, as I have more crdit debt then I should, and its going to take 15 years for me to break free of all of it. I need to get my ass up of the sofa, turn off the TV, and start taking care of crap. Im still waiting for that guy to fix my roof this weekend, I SHOULD BE ABLE to do that myself. I should be able to fix my own car when simple things go wrong, I should be able to grow my own food, I should be able to hunt for meat, I should be able to work har enough to not be in so much bebt. People my age are used to getting "stuff" and that makes us feel better for a while untill the new Iphone17 comes out (some one said I had to upgrade the other day cause I have a flip phone. I said it works fine and im thinking about doing away with that). I should continue to lose weight ( I have kept that 12 pounds off, but every pound is a fight cause crap food is so much cheeper then good food). Im tired of yelling about what DC or Columbus is doing, and so should the other people in my generation. We are only a few years away from running this whold thing, and I think we are going to screw it up. We are just too interested in keeping up with every one else, ( yeah Im guilty of that too, see my constant post about wanting an AR LOL). So im making my New years resolution now, by the end of next year I will be in less debt, better shape, grow a bigger garden and go fishing more. I will learn to do more on my house and car and I will not buy anything that cost more then $100. ( well except that AR LOL). I have cut up a credit card, I have singed up to have a exercise counsler for free through my insurance, I have those mini green houses, and Im just going to get outside more. My friends are going to help me learn more about home and auto repair. Im tired of this "New Normal". If you got through all of this thank you for letting me rant, I know alot of you feel the same way.


----------



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't think this is just you...I think everyone could take all of this or at Lear some of this to heart and try to do better! Good post bio!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd rather they were paying on a hefty mortgage then 15 years of credit card debt.

Work the garden by hand and eat the results. That'll take care of the diet and the "need" for exercise.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The reasons for some of the high prices is the "I want it now" attitude that has been prevalent for a while. It started with baby boomers. Everyone had tried to protect their children from pain and under the guise to give them a better life. Well that has done nothing but spoil the child. By keeping the children from pain we have created generations of sniveling whiners that have an entitlement complex.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I was fortunate to have been painfully poor early in life. I knew I could recover from "painful poor" as a young person... I knew it would be extremely difficult to do so when I got older; therefore, I always lived below my means. I avoided debt (except for a mortgage that I paid off in a little over ten years) and I saved. The price of "stuff" in my younger years would have been the price of my financial future. 

When I go in peoples' houses and look at their nice things and see the new car in the driveway, I always smile when they asked me how I could afford to retire at such a young age because they say there is no way they could retire until they are too old to work. 

I just tell them our priorities are different.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the biggest problem is the American media glamourizes acting the way you described but I think there are a lot of 18-40 that are hard working people. Remember it is the 18-40 year age bracket that serves in the military that has been fighting two wars for 11years. I do realize there are people over 40 in the military but they r the minority


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It may be that 18-40 year olds serve in the military but with a population of over 300 million people they are but just a drop in the bucket and many of those are also fit in with the "I want it now" crowd.

Don't make it sound like just because they were in the military that they are saints or beyond reproach.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

If you got that I was saying that because some one serves in the military the are a saint then I am sorry I must have been unclear in the way I wrote my post because I am not a saint and I don't know any. I was just trying to point out there are some in that category that work hard and expect nothing that isn't earned. I know I have made my mistakes and work hard when I do to fix them. I am also working to turn my home into a homestead. Good lock


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You can say the same thing for every age category.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Bio Bacon feel free to pm me if you need any help with the fitness stuff


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I love you, Bio! You always seem to know what I am thinking before I vocalize it to my DH. 

We live in a society of instant gratification and excess consumer waste. The masses want the new and next best thing before their current thing has worn out or breaks. Just look at computers and cell phones. For years I used an old PC that did what I needed but not much else. I couldn't view streaming videos or visit HD graphic websites. I didn't even own a digital camera until 7 years ago. Even then it was a used one I got from a friend replacing theirs with the top of the line. The only reason I even have a laptop was because my desktop pooped out and buying an old Apple Ibook Clamshell off ebay was all I could afford. Every time the laptop died I'd buy another $100 used ibook off ebay. 

We need to have the grid go down for society to figure out that they just can't behave like this anymore. Great population control too....


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.thesurvivalpodcast.com/the-coming-shifts-in-society

biobacon, this is for you. Just push play.
It grounded me even more than I am now; and made me feel 100% better that I'm preparing.
Well worth listening.
Peace, love, light, and truth. JayJay

Note:I don't fit in with this neighborhood..I have a 9 year old SUV, a 21 year old Sonoma, and a 15 year old Nissan truck.Paid off credit cards 3 years ago and have none. Buy all clothes at flea markets and yard sales, and dress nice enough.
I disconnected tv/cable 4 years ago.
I stopped using a cell last month, and stopped using Microwave this month because it's depleting all nutrition in my foods.
I just don't fit in...anywhere. Oh, I'm well prepped--but I did it; I sacrificed for it; and it was hard work..Little by little for 4 years now. And for those posting about baby boomers and their selfishness--I'm a baby boomer.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm part of the 'entitlement generation'; my grandmother spoiled be beyond belief as a child and as a result, I'm a brat, still to this day. When she passed away that was my wake up call. My grandpa wasn't going to giver everything I wanted, only what I needed. 

I've restructured my priorities- we have no mortgage on a home we built ourselves, are paying off a credit card debt quickly and our vehicles. I shop at the local dollar stores and flea markets as well as goodwill for clothes (Ralph Lauren jacket for hubby for church $10!). 

In 2 years I will be a 30 mother with NO debt whatsoever, a sustainable BOL (also vacation home), and enough supplies for a year for a family of 4. All of this has happened over the course of 7 years. 

It's all about priorities.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/67746_567435616605493_1213568522_n.jpg


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

TY all. That guy come over to fix my roof. If it wasnt a slate roof I would have given it a try. Its going to take me about 18 years to be debt free and on my own homestead. I know that sounds like a long time and Im going to try to do it sooner but I KNOW I can do it by then. Each month I tell my co-workers 212 months 211 months 210 months. I'll be 48 then. No one there believes me that I can do it. I dont think my wife thinks I can do it, but shes standing with me, so thats what I need. She keeps wanting a dish washer, I say we have two soon to be, one is 3 the other is 1 LOL. DixieMama that is awsome, I wish I had been that smart at 21.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

faithmarie said:


>


Fixed it for ya Faith

That's is a great idea. We turn our off come spring and turn it back on for Packer season.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

biobacon said:


> Its going to take me about 18 years to be debt free and on my own homestead. I know that sounds like a long time and Im going to try to do it sooner but I KNOW I can do it by then.


Just think how good you'll feel at year 19! :groupwave:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It isn't just debt that causes the problem. Kids aren't encouraged to succeed. The self-esteem movement and "everyone is a winner" gave birth to the idea that it's okay to lose. That you'll still get a pat on the back if you don't do well. The rewards and incentives for doing well or winning have been stripped from our kids. Gloating over a win is "bad sportsmanship". The losers or underachievers are praised and rewarded so they 'feel good about themselves'.

So, what happens when they grow up? The message has been ingrained in them that it's okay not to win. It's okay not to try. Why bother, right? They're lulled into the real world with a fantasy of 'how it works', and they end up with the low income and debt partly because it's okay not to try. It's okay not to succeed. They think moving forward is success, whether or not they're moving upward at the same time.

jmho


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This is all caused by political correctness! 

We need to go back to old fashion morals and family values! Heck! My dad was chased by my grandpa with a shovel as a kid for mouthing off. He would have gotten his butt beat with that shovel if he hadn't climbed a tree to escape. He said he never mouthed off again. My mom got smacked across the face with a wooden spoon for cracking wise to my grandma as a kid. Both grew up to be educated productive adults with their debts paid off. Both are also babyboomers. Don't get me started on my in-laws and that can of stupid...

All these laws and rules recently set by society to 'protect' the children are causing kids to grow up too fast and spoiled. Very young kids are having sex! I didn't even know the mechanics of sex until I was in 7th grade let alone think it was something to be done by children. I still played with dolls in high school. Wait! I still do now at 33! 

Kids today have their parents scared of having the authorities called if they punish their children. The kids are controlling the households and the parents are just the wallets to their desires. The run the streets at all hours doing whatever they please.

My BIL is 30 and still lives at home with my in-laws. They pay his bills for him and buy his food. He has not need or desire to go out into the world and be an adult. He still acts like an 18 year old. Until a month ago he was even driving their car! And not maintaining it... He is in debt up to his eyeballs and he doesn't even bother getting a job. He just signs up for a new credit card. But then look at one of my SILs. She is 24 and almost done with college. She pays cash for her tuition and works 2 full time jobs while she is in school full time. She pays her own rent and spoils herself with the current trends when her bills have been paid. She doesn't even have a credit card. Same family but different outlooks on life.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I got out of debt and sold all my out of state properties when disability set in, shredded my cards and hunkered down until the government decided to give me disability.
debt is for dummies.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The kids today are also not allowed to fail. It may make them feel bad. Like not keeping score at a soccer game. You can bet you ass that those kids know who one.

Failures make the weak meek but make the strong stronger. Where would we be today if people like Thomas Jefferson, Henry Ford or the Wright brothers had not been allowed to fail. We would have had a far inferior product or we may not have one at all. The internal drive to overcome failure can cause great things to happen.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimm said:


> We need to go back to old fashion morals and family values! Heck! My dad was chased by my grandpa with a shovel as a kid for mouthing off. He would have gotten his butt beat with that shovel if he hadn't climbed a tree to escape. He said he never mouthed off again. My mom got smacked across the face with a wooden spoon for cracking wise to my grandma as a kid. Both grew up to be educated productive adults with their debts paid off. Both are also babyboomers. Don't get me started on my in-laws and that can of stupid...


My Grandma would make us go out back and cut a switch off the willow tree. She could tan our hides with a skinny switch as well as a big one; however, the big ones didn't seem to hurt at much (probably because it took more effort on her part) so we tried to get the biggest one we could reach.

We were raised during a time men and boys removed their hats for the Pledge of Allegiance, the Star Spangled Banner, and for any funeral procession - whether or not you knew the person. Children knew there was not any sassing back to adults and there certainly wasn't any forgiveness in forgetting to say Sir and Ma'am - and you'd better hold the door open for the ladies. You knew you'd get a whupping if you didn't do as you were told. Whining? Don't even think about it. And the principal at school didn't need parental permission to give you licks.... heck.... you just got more when you got home.

Ah, yes... those were the good old days.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Bio, you are determined to live in truth (at least financially). You should be able to look at all areas of American existence and realize that folks are living a lie. Think about it: We live richly but we are poor. We act happy but we are miserable. We look successful but we have failed where it counts. We speak proudly but we are underacheivers. We say we have faith but we are the obejct of that faith. We say we are moral but can't identify moralitys source. We, as a nation, have been seduced to accept counterfeits in all areas of our lives because we have rejected the Truth and believed in the lie.

Am I wrong?


----------



## sheepdog743 (Dec 7, 2012)

If anyone is interested in getting out of debt and living within their means and long term financial health, I highly recommend the Dave Ramsey system. The wife and I went through it a year ago. In that time I have paid off nearly 20K in debt. We were also those in the "gotta have it now" group. We are diggin out of our hole. FYI, I did not get a raise either. Prior to the Dave Ramsey system, we were using the equity line of credit for years, to the tune of about $500 a month (on top of what I made). Sick, I know. But now, we actually are making payments of about $400 a month on it to pay it off. We pay cash for everything we can and still enjoy ourselves. We have to change the way we live as Americans if we want to be prosperous again. Check out www.daveramsey.com


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

sheepdog743 said:


> If anyone is interested in getting out of debt and living within their means and long term financial health, I highly recommend the Dave Ramsey system.


I gave Dave's Financial Peace book as Christmas presents for years. If any of you have not been to one of his seminars, and you have the opportunity to do so, you'll enjoy it so much you don't realize how much you're learning.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I just spent the day finishing up my Christmas shopping. 

People were....... Zombies. 

Not many were smiling. (which some of that could have been recent news) 

I got to hear one women chewing out the people in the drive through. 

My husband calls, he is on the way home from Birmingham stuck in traffic, he says, 'how do people live like this?'

Society swapped a ways of life years ago for something that they thought was better, but is it? 


No wonder that lady on YouTube said she enjoyed wash boarding and wringing her clothes by hand, said it was therapeutic.

I'm starting to believe her.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I went to a gun and knife show Sunday afternoon, everyone was smiling, talking to each other....hum... Is it possible that we all felt safe? No one was loaded but....


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

BioB, congrats on your awakening, I support your goals and your introspect into the plans you're working towards.
I work to be optimistic when I can just want to illustrate that optimistic ideology.
The pioneers of this country suffered to survive, we are very fortunate, we can choose to heat our homes with wood, we can grow our own food and if it doesn't work out the first time our family won't starve, we have access to medicine when we need it. If we don't want to be that part of the credit card, in debt to our necks, enslaved by our culture, we still have the freedom and choice to become minimalistic. We still have freedom to heat our homes with wood (in the right cities), we can still grow a garden and reap what we sew, we can refuse to use the financial systems tracking system of credit and debit cards, we can still choose to drive a car that doesn't have a computer (in some cities), we (for now) can choose our own doctor, we still (for now) have the constitutional right to defend our family, our property and the lives of the innocent if needed granted to us by our forefathers. 
What you wrote is about your freedoms to make the choice to be something different, do something different with your life and return to a simpler way of life which IMHO will bring great satisfaction and continue to develop a self worth as a human being. 

I don't know how long we will have these choices and freedoms, but they're worth fighting for and I'm hoping that those that we elected to represent us will not lose sight of their ethics and values and will protect these freedoms we still have to live our lives the way you are describing. 

(for now) you still have access to the internet and a wealth of information such as this site filled with people who have knowledge, that knowledge is power. Our knowledge is our strength as individuals to make choices to better our lives, not with monetary gain, not with the possession of more and more materials things that this culture and society bombard us with each and every day in the advertising campaigns of the media. Your choosing independence, your choosing to be self sufficient, I applaud you for your choices.

There are many on this site who have the same skills as I, but if you need construction advice on repairs to your home, that's my area of expertise, let me know, it would please me to assist you with those tasks.

Good luck to you, stay the path

M


----------



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well said!! I definately feel that too many of us are concerned with keeping up with everyone else, including myself. It's amazing, I am in my mid thirties but I find myself succumbing to peer pressure. I was perfectly content with my flip phone but everyone at work had a smart phone...so what did I do? I went out and bought one. We are a generation that was trained to expect immediate gratification. It's hard to untrain ourselves...and for those who grew up poor like myself it's hard to fight the pressure to obtain more "stuff". ....on a side note..my new years resolution is to get off my butt and get in shape too


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Sheepdog is right. Dave Ramsey and Larry Burkett (deceased) are excellent resources for people who want to get out of debt and live within their means. 

As the Ant said, people are living a lie.


----------

